# Labels post a picture of your labels!



## hipbee

looks great!.....right now all I have is the CNG stickers, hopefully by next year my wife will have me some nice labels.
did you go through a local print shop or just design them yourself and order them online?
also curious if the glossy labels will hold up to washing(by hand, I am my wifes dishwashing machien )
most of my best customers will return there jars for a refill!


----------



## beemandan

hipbee said:


> looks great


Thanks again hipbee.
If you remember my marketing manager from the vinegar thread, she designed the logos and labels. We've had them printed at a couple of places. While they are somewhat water resistant, I think washing will take a toll. In GA, the Dept of Ag does not allow the reuse of jars for retail sales, so it's a non issue for me.


----------



## hipbee

Im hoping for enuf honey to start selling retail so I need to look into my local restrictions!
this year freinds and family purchased 250 lbs of honey and still want more!
thats a weird restriction anyway, people usually bring back jars cleaner than what they come at the store. have you ever noticed that awful chemical smell when opening a case of new jars? have to wash them all anyway! but I guess its not a big deal because I usually only get back about 2% of my jars anyway.
P.S. I have to get my marketing manager in touch with your marketing manager...She is Good!


----------



## max2

"have to wash them all anyway! but I guess its not a big deal" - we put our jars through a sterilizer ( in a commercial kitchen). They come out very, very hot a dry in no time. We can deal with 100's of jars in an hour.
We re-use a lot of our jars ( we give a Dollar back) but remove all the labels. The Dollar return has been a good marketing tool as people usually buy more.


----------



## xx75vulcan

This was my first year, and I wasn't prepared for a big honey crop, but the girls surprised me with 38lbs. 









We distributed jars of honey mostly to our friends, family and neighbors and our hand-made labels were well received.

I think for next year, I'm going to get some waterproof labels made. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Mbeck

Cool thread! Thanks for starting it


----------



## stripstrike

There's some embossing and foil that don't show up, but this is the raw art. I'm using the CNG sticker on the caps.

K


----------



## NowThen

Nothing too fancy:


----------



## Michael Palmer

My comb honey label wraps aroung the plastic container and overlaps on the back. No tape needed for holding the lid on.


----------



## hemichuck

My lovely wife designed a label for our honey and I dont have my camera with me at the moment but I will get a picture posted later.


----------



## winevines

I use Black caps on the plastic jars as well

front label- the weight and ounces are missing on this copy-









back label


----------



## NasalSponge

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?262121-Label


----------



## guyross

Our SNL made this for use to use next year. The other one is what he calls a concept.


----------



## beemandan

A lot of black ink in those pretty labels winevines and guyross. Do you get them printed or do it yourself?


----------



## sqkcrk

guyross said:


> View attachment 830
> Our SNL made this for use to use next year. The other one is what he calls a concept.
> View attachment 831


Where did you get your jars? What size are they?


----------



## MARBIS

This was done back in September


----------



## guyross

I haven't printed any yet. I will ask my SNL advice on that as well. He's smart on that stuff. Now that I think on it a laser printer would be best but I don't have one The concept one where the honey is the background I believe would have to be cut from vinyl. But there again as you mentioned there's cost considerations. David really showed out.


----------



## beemandan

guyross said:


> I will ask my SNL advice on that as well.


Ok....I'll bite. What/who is a SNL?


----------



## xx75vulcan

beemandan said:


> Ok....I'll bite. What/who is a SNL?


I believe it stands for *S*on i*N* *L*aw at least that's what I've seen before...


----------



## Barry

or sister-in-law


----------



## MARBIS

This should be better
http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums...n=view&current=Marbees-Honey-500-g-Final1.jpg


----------



## guyross

Son In Law. Should have been SIL


----------



## HONEYDEW

beemandan said:


> A lot of black ink in those pretty labels winevines and guyross. Do you get them printed or do it yourself?


 I am neither of these people, but winevines come from Amy's bee labels she advertised here a few times and has a fair assortment and nice quality....


----------



## Durandal




----------



## winevines

beemandan said:


> A lot of black ink in those pretty labels winevines and guyross. Do you get them printed or do it yourself?


Yes mine are done by Amy of Amy's Bee labels, you can search here for her contact info or she may also advertise in ABJ. IMHO, they look really good with a black top which I get from Gamber.


----------



## Durandal

Guess I should have mentioned, we design our own labels and have Growers' Discount Labels print them. Because we do other things besides honey its easier for us to use a label company and do design in house...well, that is I do the design (former package designer before becoming a farmer/beekeeper). I think Amy is a really good choice but Growers, in the end is cheaper for me and has a whole LOT of options. My label cost is right around 11 cents a label doing about 2000 at a time. We have matching one for 1/2 pound and a large bulk blank label for gallons that does double duty for the grains we mill. It has all the contact/processing info and you can either hand write or laser print directly onto the label if you want a cleaner look.

http://www.growersdiscountlabels.com/

Ask for Stu and tell him Richard sent you.


----------



## beemandan

That's good work Richard.
I get mine printed in lots of 1000 - 3000. I keep admiring the price/label for 10000+ orders and may do that next time.


----------



## beemandan

*A couple more......*

Here are a couple more labels that my marketing manager (fiancé) designed.


----------



## beemandan

And one more from the archives


----------

